
MacArthur Foundation Picks Eight Projects That Could Change the World - Jun8
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/15/us/macarthur-foundation-competition.html
======
Jun8
More information from the Foundation here:
[https://www.macfound.org/programs/100change-2017-semifinalis...](https://www.macfound.org/programs/100change-2017-semifinalists/)

It can be debated which of these causes is "more worthy" of the $100M;
however, I was surprised that a project like teh Internet Archive's book
digitization still needs this much money and/or such huge support. It seems
_much_ more doable than others.

